# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > بحث و گفتگو در مورد فناوری های مرتبط با جاوا > سوال: ارتباط با دیتا بیس در SQL SERVER2012 در اندروید

## heyoo64

سلام دوستان، میخوام به dbدر sqlserver که تحت شبکه است کانکت شم ولی نمیشه، این کد: 
package com.shokouhi.masterconnecting;


import java.sql.Connection;
import java.sql.DriverManager;
import java.sql.ResultSet;
import java.sql.Statement;
import android.app.Activity;
import android.os.Bundle;
import android.view.Menu;
import android.widget.Toast;
import com.shokouhi.masterconnecting.R.string;



public class MainActivity extends Activity {

    @Override
    protected void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
        super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
        setContentView(R.layout.activity_main);

        Connection conn=null;
        try
        {     
            Class.forName("com.microsoft.jdbc.sqlserver.SQLSer  verDriver");
            String url = "jdbc:microsoft:sqlserver://nayebsafety.ir:1433;DatabaseName=nayebsaf_na";        
            String user = "nayebsaf_fffff";
            String password = "14741aS";                   
            conn=DriverManager.getConnection(url, user, password);
            Statement stmt = conn.createStatement();
            String query = "SELECT * from footer"; 
              ResultSet result = stmt.executeQuery(query);     

            Toast.makeText(MainActivity.this, "Successful" , Toast.LENGTH_LONG).show();


        }
        catch(Exception e)
        {

              Toast.makeText(MainActivity.this, "No Connect" , Toast.LENGTH_LONG).show();

        }
        finally
        {
            if(conn != null)
            {
                try
                {
                conn.close();    
                System.out.println("yes");
                Toast.makeText(MainActivity.this, "yes" , Toast.LENGTH_LONG).show();
                }
                catch(Exception e)
                {
                    Toast.makeText(MainActivity.this, "nono" , Toast.LENGTH_LONG).show();
                    System.out.println("nono");
                }
            }
        }    

    }    





    @Override
    public boolean onCreateOptionsMenu(Menu menu) {
        // Inflate the menu; this adds items to the action bar if it is present.
        getMenuInflater().inflate(R.menu.main, menu);
        return true;
    }

}

فایل jar را هم اضافه کردم. لطفا راهنمایی کنید خیلی وقتم گرفته شده

----------


## golbafan

سلام


اول از همه این رو پیدا کن و در پروژه ات ایمپورت کن:
JDBC driver library for SQL Server
فایلش: jtds-1.2.5.jar


بعد مثل این کد عمل کن:


import java.sql.Connection;
import java.sql.DriverManager;
import java.sql.ResultSet;
import java.sql.Statement;
import net.sourceforge.jtds.jdbc.*;
public void query2()
{
Log.i("Android"," MySQL Connect Example.");
Connection conn = null;
try {
String driver = "net.sourceforge.jtds.jdbc.Driver";
Class.forName(driver).newInstance();

String connString = "jdbc:jtds:sqlserver://server_ip_address:1433/DBNAME;encrypt=fasle;user=xxxxxxxxx;password=xxxxx  xxx;instance=SQLEXPRESS;";

String username = "xxxxxx";
String password = "xxxxxxxxxx";
conn = DriverManager.getConnection(connString,username,pa  ssword);
Log.w("Connection","open");
Statement stmt = conn.createStatement();
ResultSet reset = stmt.executeQuery("select * from TableName");
while(reset.next()){
Log.w("Data:",reset.getString(3));
}
conn.close();
} catch (Exception e)
{
Log.w("Error connection","" + e.getMessage());
}
}

----------


## heyoo64

انجام دادم ولی بازم کانکت نشدم

----------


## heyoo64

دوستان از سرچ کردن خسته شدم، راهنمایی کنید لطفا ..

----------


## heyoo64

بچه ها این کدمه :
package com.shokouhi.heyooconnection;

import android.os.Bundle;
import android.app.Activity;
import android.util.Log;
import android.view.Menu;
import android.widget.Toast;
import java.sql.Connection;
import java.sql.DriverManager;
import java.sql.ResultSet;
import java.sql.Statement;


public class MainActivity extends Activity {

    @Override
    protected void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
        super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
        setContentView(R.layout.activity_main);
        query2();

        }    

    public void query2()
    {
    Log.i("Android","MSSQLSERVER Connect Example.");
    Connection conn = null;
    try {
    String driver = "net.sourceforge.jtds.jdbc.Driver";
    Class.forName(driver).newInstance();     
    String connString = "jdbc:jtds:sqlserver://172.16.0.146:1433/sample";
    String username = "*****";
    String password = "****";
    conn = DriverManager.getConnection(connString,username,pa  ssword);
    Log.w("Connection","open");
    Statement stmt = conn.createStatement();
    ResultSet reset = stmt.executeQuery("select * from Persone");
    while(reset.next()){
    Log.w("Data:",reset.getString(3));
    Toast.makeText(MainActivity.this, "Successfully Connected to the database" , Toast.LENGTH_LONG).show();
    }

conn.close();

     } catch (Exception e)
    {
    Log.w("Error connection","" + e.getMessage());
    Toast.makeText(MainActivity.this, "no Connected " , Toast.LENGTH_LONG).show();
    }
    }    

    @Override
    public boolean onCreateOptionsMenu(Menu menu) {
        // Inflate the menu; this adds items to the action bar if it is present.
        getMenuInflater().inflate(R.menu.main, menu);
        return true;
    }

}

----------


## heyoo64

این log.error

log.error.jpg

----------


## heyoo64

آیا کسی هست مرا یاری کند؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## محمد فدوی

> آیا کسی هست مرا یاری کند؟؟؟؟؟


سلام. مطمئن نیستم ولی شاید درایور Microsoft SQL Server با ماشین مجازی اندروید هم‌خوانی نداشته باشه. اساسا دلیل استفاده از SQL Server در کنار اندروید یه کم زیر سؤاله.
شاید این لینک کمکتون کنه.

موفق باشید.

----------


## heyoo64

مرسی از راهنمایتون
ولی همچنان درگیرم

----------


## dasssnj

سوال تون را در بخش اندروید بپرسید شاید کاربران اون بخش بتونن مشکل تون را حل کنند .

----------

